# Amazon flex



## Jaydot21 (Sep 4, 2016)

I live in Miami Florida and I applied for the Amazon flex 18-25/hr on there website but I never got a call or email back....does anybody know exactly how to apply to these guys?


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Check your junk folder if not reapply


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

You won't get a call, they send you an email to a survey when they are "onboarding" which is what they call adding new delivery partners. If you haven't gotten one in 2-3 weeks, apply again, use another email address if needed. It took me 3 attempts and 3 email addresses to get my first survey link. 

I work out of Miami gardens. 2 choices right now in Miami----- Doral or Gardens. Another new warehouse is coming online sometime soon west of Miami international.


----------



## ??? (May 27, 2016)

As stated they do not confirm applications received. I deliver out of Doral and it took me almost 4 months and two different email addresses before I received an onboarding email for both email addresses at the same time.


----------



## theknight077 (Aug 22, 2016)

I deliver out of El Doral FL and took me me like 2 months to get a response from Amazon


----------

